# Competition for NYEric...



## newbud (Nov 8, 2012)

Miscellaneous stuff:

Sorry I haven't posted much lately fellow Slippers. Ever since I officially retired I've been busier than when I worked. 
The first big thing was finding room for all my outside orchids when it got cold which was about a month ago here in the North Georgia/SE Tn. mountains. So it was scramble for room inside time and that was pretty crazy. To wit:
All this...






and this




and this:




and this too:





Had to come inside. So we had to get creative and one of us was territorial and it wasn't me. LOL Well maybe a little. So here's what we ended up with:
Some in the office window:




Some in the laundry room:




Some in the basement:




Some in one corner of the living room:




others in the other corner of living room:




Terrarium #1...




Terrarium #2




and a few on the mantel:




So it was quite an adjustment. Luckily I had some T-5's at my disposal but I could use another one, hint hint Joyce.
Continued...


----------



## newbud (Nov 8, 2012)

I just want to say that all my slippers seem to be doing well. I have about 25 or 30 Paphs and Phrags and through no fault of my own haven't killed any yet. I need to take an inventory and post my list to you guys so I make that commitment now.  Thanks


----------



## Dido (Nov 8, 2012)

looks great at your place

Much space in the garden now


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice try, amateur! oke: You need to go vertical and add multi-levels of shelving to get close. I like the vanilla vine though!!  Don't know about Cymbids indoors !!


----------



## newbud (Nov 8, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice try, amateur! oke: You need to go vertical and add multi-levels of shelving to get close. I like the vanilla vine though!!  Don't know about Cymbids indoors !!




:rollhappy: Yeah, I hear ya Eric. I just don't have orchids where I sit yet but I can see it coming to that. We have no idea where the Xmas tree is going.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2012)

Outside!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I love seeing how plants fit into people's environments.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 8, 2012)

Make an X-mas tree out of orchids. That would be neat to have blooming orchids arranged in a 3D X-mas tree form. They do that with poinsettas at Lauritzen Gardens here.


----------



## Paul Mc (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL... I've been trying to find orchid ornaments to do an all orchid Christmas tree this year... Not that much success yet, except for about 2 or 3 expensive ones...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 9, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I love seeing how plants fit into people's environments.



Or maybe in this case, how people fit into the plant's environment. :rollhappy:


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh Noooo! Orchid Hoarders!!! 

Paphman910


----------



## newbud (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes. I'm a hoardaholic. I can't help myself. Tomorrow I have to go to judging in Atlanta and I have to go by Peachstate Orchids on the way and see what's new like I do every month at this time. I'm hopeless, but I have a lot of orchids. To put this in perspective, I started buying my first orchid last Feb. this year. I'm approaching 200. Someone please stop me. :evil:

Yes Eric, I will never accomplish anything like the MASTERity:
but I will take your advice and put the Cym back in the garage. She's in bud 





and I thought it should be a little warmer for some reason. My garage gets close to freezing but the basement doesn't go below 50F. Good eye!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2012)

You are on the path to orchid rightiousness!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a guest room, turned orchid room. There's no where for the guests anymore.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## newbud (Nov 11, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I have a guest room, turned orchid room. There's no where for the guests anymore.



Somehow guests just don't seem to be that important anymore. :evil:


----------



## chrismende (Nov 12, 2012)

Your many indoor setups remind me so much of myself pre-greenhouse! Your plants look quite healthy. Aren't we an ingenious bunch?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice set up!!!  Lots of lovely plants!!! Great work! hehe!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2012)

chrismende said:


> Your many indoor setups remind me so much of myself pre-greenhouse! Your plants look quite healthy. Aren't we an ingenious bunch?



more than half of the fun of orchid growing is figuring out how to manipulate a spot and with what things to get something to grow right. just buying something and having it just grow fine all of the time is no fun


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> ... just buying something and having it just grow fine all of the time is no fun



Yeah! Who would want that!?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 13, 2012)

sorry, but i'm with Eric
i want easy growers and blooms....


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yeah! Who would want that!?



well, if eric didn't kill some of his orchids because they weren't happy with conditions, he would have run out of space to put his newest, (and the next and the next and the next and ,..,,.,,) ones loooong ago


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2012)

If I had kept alive all the plants I've killed I would have 3X the collection I have now!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2012)

NYEric said:


> If I had kept alive all the plants I've killed I would have 3X the collection I have now!!


I hear that!


----------



## newbud (Nov 16, 2012)

It's definitely a learning experience. One I enjoy. That is the reason I dove into this hobby and haven't looked back since I first logged on the internet looking for ways to bloom my "big box" Phals 9 months ago. I have about 150 plants (I would have had about 200 if I didn't blow up a whole tray of flasklings) a small library, chemicals, fertilizers, pots, benches and about 8 different kinds of media including S/H and don't forget the 6 forums I belong to.  I look at it as a pleasant little diversion from reality and I'm enjoying the heck out of it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 17, 2012)

It looks like your house is being reclaimed by nature! I have a long way to go before I get there. Give me time!


----------

